# ICQ webcam problem



## Yaso_SoH (25. Dezember 2006)

hi ich habe zu weihnachten eine webcam bekommen. Die funktioniert auch perfekt. Wenn ich aber icq videochat machen will ,sehen alle anderen blos einen weißen bildschierm von mir(firewall = aus).
Also bin ich in die VideoEinstellungen auf Konfiguration gegangen. Dort kam dann folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Die ausgewählte Kamera funktioniert nicht korrekt oder wird von einen anderen Programm verwendet"

Wenn ich jemanden einen Videochat schicke , sehe ich erst das korrekte Bild der Kamera , wenn derjenige aber annimmt , dann verschwindet es erst.

Der Videochat funktioniert auch mit anderen PC die an meinen Rooter angeschlossen sind, aber nicht übers netzt.

Würde mich über hilfe freuen.

vG


----------



## Termy2007 (13. April 2007)

Was für eine Kamera ist es denn?


----------

